

What I Learned at SXSWi 2010 - jcsalterego
http://blog.dogster.com/2010/03/17/what-we-learned-at-sxsw-2010/

======
kadavy
"The amount of data created by humans in 2009 exceeded that of all data
created by humans prior to 2009."

Wow, cool. Also nice to see a post on the front page that isn't bashing what
is overall a conference like none other.

~~~
jcsalterego
There's an Economist special feature on data which has other interesting facts
about data generation:

[http://www.economist.com/specialreports/displayStory.cfm?sto...](http://www.economist.com/specialreports/displayStory.cfm?story_id=15557443)

